# Let's bury nuclear waste in the sand



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

California government is good at doing stupid stuff but this one is up there.

"Two years ago, shortly after the California Coastal Commission granted Edison a 20-year permit to construct a "concrete monolith" to entomb San Onofre's waste, Citizens Oversight filed suit to stop it".

Don't let the article fool you. The "settlement" just gives money to the people who sued as hush money and they still plan on burying the waste under the sand of a public beach. Albeit only for 14 years instead of indefinitely.

New deal could push nuke fuel out of San Onofre ? Orange County Register

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Good luck with all that @Sasquatch. I hope that's not too close to your house.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not too close but I did enjoy surfing there. Notice how I said that in past tense.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe CA could ship it to North Korea?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Maybe CA could ship it to North Korea?


Ship most of the population of Cali to NOKO.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

uhm, no. lets just blast it into outer space on one of those obsolete moon traveler rockets


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ship most of the population of Cali to NOKO.


Do they speak Spanish in NOKO?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Do they speak Spanish in NOKO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


NOKO only, national law per kim luv dong.

No habla NOKO, no eatie.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ship most of the population of Cali to NOKO.


How about in the same container as the nuclear waste?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

White Shadow said:


> How about in the same container as the nuclear waste?


Of course, it will keep the ******** warm on the sea voyage.

Twelve inches of nuke waste topped by five feet five inches of live (when crated)waste.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes-- bury it in the sand in the middle East!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

or just use old wackets =N korea speak for rockets


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

we bury our nuclear waste deep in our bedrock. We even import it from other nations to (they pay for it). Just so you know that option is there to.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Of course, it will keep the ******** warm on the sea voyage.
> 
> Twelve inches of nuke waste topped by five feet five inches of live (when crated)waste.


They might ask for more shipments thinking they got a huge shipload of cooked meat. Maybe put some UNICEF labels on the ship.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> They might ask for more shipments thinking they got a huge shipload of cooked meat. Maybe put some UNICEF labels on the ship.


UNICEF, yes UNICEF, the same labels the UN bastards used to cover millions of tons of food we sent to Africa and Post India breakup nations.

Yes UNICEF the same scumf**ks that relabeled food sent to southeast Asian countries in the 60's.

Dag Hammarskjold and U Thant, both complicit bastards.

We need out of the UN, and the UN needs out of our country.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> we bury our nuclear waste deep in our bedrock. We even import it from other nations to (they pay for it). Just so you know that option is there to.


SS, glad to see you are not overrun by the muzslime hoards YET.

If we pay you enough, can you pack our muzslimes in with the waste we send you?

We will mark the casings, Radiological and Biological waste, we will leave room for your slime.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> SS, glad to see you are not overrun by the muzslime hoards YET.
> 
> If we pay you enough, can you pack our muzslimes in with the waste we send you?
> 
> We will mark the casings, Radiological and Biological waste, we will leave room for you slime.


no, that is not an opiton. biolocial waste are usually used for bio-fuels, you see, wee are wery eco-friendly and they surley can rot, rot means gas and gas we can use!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've been going through an unexplained case of PTSD for the last few weeks. Nothing serious, kind of a feeling of dread, a queasy stomach and Effexor and stomach acid gels keep it under control. Then I get involved at the gym or go to the mall and see friends for coffee, and the day evens out.

My point is that I have found a way to cope with known problems.

But this week I learned about antifa, continuing foreign trouble with immigrants, North Korea striving to hit the USA and now my own people are burying radioactive material.

I quit watching TV three years ago, and limit news to the morning newspaper, and I don't even read all of the articles.

One of the front desk people at the gym asked me why I get to the empty parking lot before she does. I told her I like to pray out loud, it's calming. I realize we have had a world at war and our parents had worse, but this is the worst I've known.

Then again, all they had to do was incinerate Japan and kill all the Nazi's--except the smart ones. How many dozens of lunatic groups are we going to have to destroy?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> no, that is not an opiton. biolocial waste are usually used for bio-fuels, you see, wee are wery eco-friendly and they surley can rot, rot means gas and gas we can use!


Ok, you can drop them in a methane generator.

If you really need gas, we could send you most of the house and senate elected occupiers,

direct tap from out of their mouths will keep you in gas for a century.

J. McCain and Chuck the schmuck Schumer are bio hazards and need special processing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Then again, all they had to do was incinerate Japan and kill all the Nazi's--except the smart ones. How many dozens of lunatic groups are we going to have to destroy?


All of them, otherwise they will rise again in a different form quickly.

Even if destroyed, eventually some will reincarnate but it will take decades perhaps a century.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> All of them, otherwise they will rise again in a different form quickly. Even if destroyed, eventually some will reincarnate but it will take decades perhaps a century.


That was my point. How groups are there like these modern a-holes? There is no "front line." There's my street and your street. And adding further joy to your day, you could gun down a child rapist caught in the act in a Sanctuary City and probably be arrested.

I think the issue is two fold. Imagine a prize fight where the referee steps in front of all your punches, but lets your opponent hit you anywhere. That's an analogy of the democratic party and their hate groups.

To get the Republic back, both will have to be weakened at the same time. Granted, we have some traction here, the older democratic elite are about to retire. We've got to stiffen the spine of our GOP representatives so we can keep all three branches of government.

I dream of the day Ward Cleaver drops a jihadist in his driveway, and the responding officer says, "Nice shot."


----------

